# GRK vs SPAX Cabinet Screws



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

I needed some #8 2" waffle/washer head cabinet screws. I went to HD and found the both GRK and SPAX had the product. The GRKs were 50% more than the SPAX but I bought GRKs anyway. When I got home I checked the internet for comparison info. One of the CONS that kept showing up concerning the GRKs was the fact that guys kept finding bent screws in the packages. I opened the package I bought and the first few screws were (drum roll) bent. Anybody else run into this? I sent an email to GRK and am waiting for their response.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Ain't much value in bent screws for a guy like me! Unfortunately there are some vendors that seem to make habits of doing bad business such as that. In my businesses, we try to watch things pretty close. Screws are often sold by weight/quantity, but bent ones weigh the same as straight ones - so if it's often, you may wish to consider another vendor.

I learned that an employee in my concrete formwork business wasn't including the appropriate hardware with orders he processed. He is now a "former employee" because every time he was confronted about it - he would go into a rage. No room for that kinda behavior in my shop! Do it right every time or find another job - it is really quite simple.

I now have an extremely conscientious PLANT MANAGER that keeps them on their toes! Every order out the door is MY reputation!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Be cautious when buying SPAX screws from HD. Some of the screws are "construction" grade and are useless for woodworking. They do not have the strength of the cabinet screws and the square drive will spin out. Nothing like my cabinet grade bought from my woodworking store.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Garyk said:


> Be cautious when buying SPAX screws from HD. Some of the screws are "construction" grade and are useless for woodworking. They do not have the strength of the cabinet screws and the square drive will spin out. Nothing like my cabinet grade bought from my woodworking store.


Are you referring to the strength required to hang a cabinet on a wall?


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

JIMMIEM said:


> Are you referring to the strength required to hang a cabinet on a wall?


No. The original woodworking Spax can be run in & out of hardwood multiple times without breakage which is handy in certain situations. Seeing their rep do this in a demo is what sold me on the screws. The square drive won't wash out on these. The ones I bought from HD were marked construction screws and the square drive would wash out when driving in common pine studs being used for bracing wall sections. Just saying be aware there are more than one variety of the screws.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Garyk said:


> No. The original woodworking Spax can be run in & out of hardwood multiple times without breakage which is handy in certain situations. Seeing their rep do this in a demo is what sold me on the screws. The square drive won't wash out on these. The ones I bought from HD were marked construction screws and the square drive would wash out when driving in common pine studs being used for bracing wall sections. Just saying be aware there are more than one variety of the screws.


Yes, I have found them with more than one type of head design which require different bits to install them. Same with GRK....different screws use different bits.
I contacted GRK and told them about finding some bent screws in the package and they sent me a new package. I had returned the package that I bought and bought the SPAX. Now I have a lot of #8 2" screws.


----------

